# 6 ft stone retaining wall



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

i looked at a job today this guy wants a stone retaing wall with mortar joints after i pour the concrete footing once i get to the desired height of the grade which is 6 ft and fill it with traprock and filter fabric and run pipe till its level with the dirt he want 2 feet of the wall exposed both sides how do i lay the stone without a footing? just start below grade from the trap rock?


----------



## wesmartyn (Apr 8, 2007)

Dude!

:thumbup:


----------



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

thast what i figured it made sense to me tks man


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't understand your post, please clarify.:thumbsup:


----------



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

i guess i figured it out on my own lol


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Mason22, I don't mean to come across as an *sshole, but you really need to go work for somebody who knows what they're doing for about, I don't know, five years or so.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

mason22 said:


> i looked at a job today this guy wants a stone retaing wall with mortar joints after i pour the concrete footing once i get to the desired height of the grade which is 6 ft and fill it with traprock and filter fabric and run pipe till its level with the dirt he want 2 feet of the wall exposed both sides how do i lay the stone without a footing? just start below grade from the trap rock?


i really want some of what you are smoking.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

What does the term "trap rock" refer too? Is that what you call your modified stone base, or drainage stone?


----------



## mason22 (Mar 25, 2008)

that 3/4 inch drainage stone. i think you guys misunserstood what i said i worded it wrong i ment after i build the 6 foot wall and back fill it with the drainage stone this guy wants like a foot of the wall both sides exsposed with joints field stone look. but what should i do make the wall 7 feet and fill it 6ft and leave the rest exposed with a clean look sorry for the misunderstanding guys anything up till the grade will obvioulsy be filled in tks guys
kyle


----------

